# 55 Gallon - What fish should I get?



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello! I'm very new to fishkeeping as I've only had two bettas (in different, and I'm sad to say, bowls). I had not done any research when I got them so I know better now, though still sad I caused two beautiful fish to die.

I'm getting a 55 gallon for my birthday and would like to know what fish might be good for me. I've checked the fish section of Petco and Petsmart to try and get an idea of the level of experience needed and what size tanks they require, sorry if the info is wrong. Obviously I wouldn't be keeping all of these in the same tank but I'd like to know of ones any of you think I could take care of with proper information and equipment, or any combination of them that can fit in the 55gal. 

Not sure if it would effect what fish I should keep now but in the far future(8-10 years), I'd like to get a Black Ghost Knifefish. Wanted that to be known incase it effects that, like maybe certain fish would be good for me to get experience with to prepare myself for the future.  

Here is my list so far of fish I'm interested in: [Beginner] Clown Loach, Kuhli Loach, Golden Dojo Loach, Angelicus Botia (is this also a loach?), Ryukin Goldfish, Fantail Goldfish, Moors Goldfish, Corydoras [Intermediate] Striped Peacock Eel, Fire eel, Betta [Advanced] African Brown Knife. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The ghost knife reaches about 18", and is best kept without many tankmates in a tank this small. The clown loaches and fire eel will get too large altogether. The goldfish would need the tank to themselves (3 total, max) because of temperature concerns.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Darwin is right. If your going for a community tank, these selections won't work together.

As I always suggest, go for dwarf cichlids. They come in all colors, have great personalities, and are just awesome.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjo wasn't saying they wanted to put all those fish in the same tank. That was just a list of interests. Ninjo was probably hoping to keep some of those fish and get some suggestions as tank mates lol....
Ninjo also said they wanted to get the ghost knife in the FAR future and was asking of any fish would help prepare for that. 
I would give you some answers/suggestions but I've never owned a tank that large so I don't really have many ideas as far as stocking it and wouldn't want to give advice on fish I've never owned! That being said I love the loaches...
Are there any fish that you DON'T like??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Ninjo wasn't saying they wanted to put all those fish in the same tank. That was just a list of interests. Ninjo was probably hoping to keep some of those fish and get some suggestions as tank mates lol....


Yes, I know. Just agreeing.


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far. It's alright my dad thought the same thing when I texted him that list. He said something along the lines of 'woah now, let's not buy the whole ocean in a day!' Haha.  Dreamer, I like all fishies! But I prefer them to be the size of a betta or bigger ^^'


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't suggest goldfish to anyone, really except in a pond with Koi because they're so filthy. 

A school of Corydoras are really fun to watch scooting around on the bottom of the tank, so I would definitely get a bunch of them. Then consider some surface swimmers and mid-swimmers. Hatchetfish tend to hang out at the top, and I dunno about middle.


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Trout said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't suggest goldfish to anyone, really except in a pond with Koi because they're so filthy.
> 
> A school of Corydoras are really fun to watch scooting around on the bottom of the tank, so I would definitely get a bunch of them. Then consider some surface swimmers and mid-swimmers. Hatchetfish tend to hang out at the top, and I dunno about middle.


 Thank you for your response! I don't mind that they're filthy, I will make sure I have the appropriate filtration and do the necessary water changes for my filthy babies if I do indeed get goldfish, hehe  I'm very interested in corys, someone told me that I could have a betta and some corys, would they get along alright? No offense if you keep hatchetfish but they look..a bit scary to me. ^^'


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

My Betta and Cories get along just fine  just add the Betta last so he doesn't get territorial!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

But each fish has its own personality and thats where you have to be careful with bettas! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> But each fish has its own personality and thats where you have to be careful with bettas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 If those are the ones I go with I will make sure to do that! Thank you


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

It may also be wise to have another arrangement set up just in case your Betta starts acting aggressive. In 55gal you could really put more than just cories and a Betta !! In my 10gal I have a Betta, cories, a kuhlie loach, a bamboo shrimp and some otos that all live happily! (I also have platys but I don think I'm going to keep them because they breed so much)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> It may also be wise to have other arrangement set up just in case your Betta starts acting aggressive. I'm 55gal you could really put more than just cories and a Betta !! In my 10gal I have a Betta, cories, a kuhlie loach a bamboo shrimp and some otos that all live happily! (I also have platys but I don think I'm going to keep them because they breed so much)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Definitely a good idea, though not sure if my father will go for that, which is why I'm really thinking on what to get. Yes that's why I want all these opinions because I don't want it to seem like a wasted birthday gift from my dad if I only put a couple fish in  I imagine I have plenty of time to decide though since the tank isn't even here yet and then I have to cycle it.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

You'll have plenty of time and since you have all that time to research you'll probably be able to avoid a lot of the rookie mistakes  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Try searching here and elsewhere to see how other people have stocked tanks of similar size! I'm dying to give you some stocking ideas but I haven't had a tank that big yet!! Just to play around and get some ideas you could try Aqua Advisor. It's not 100% accurate (a lot of people here actually dislike it) but its a good place to start getting some stocking list ideas! And then put your ideas and let people with experience give you some advice and help you choose the best list!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Try searching here and elsewhere to see how other people have stocked tanks of similar size! I'm dying to give you some stocking ideas but I haven't had a tank that big yet!! Just to play around and get some ideas you could try Aqua Advisor. It's not 100% accurate (a lot of people here actually dislike it) but its a good place to start getting some stocking list ideas! And then put your ideas and let people with experience give you some advice and help you choose the best list!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Will do! Not the best at navigating forums but I'll try. I've looked at that before, it wants to know my filters and stuff like that which I don't know yet so I suppose I'll wait til I know before I try that out. It also seems really confusing >_< Arg lol. Thank you again for responding so much!


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope it's alright for me to continue posting in here. I have a better idea of what type of fish I want now but still have some questions and would like more opinions. I also have some pictures, we have the tank up but havn't started the cycling process I don't think? It's still clearing up from putting in the gravel (we sort of..forgot to rinse it. LOL) I am having a ton of trouble figuring out how to do pictures on here..sorry if they're too big or small >_< I have no idea what I'm doing. That is of the tank right now..and here are some close ups of the filter thingydos..I'm not 100% sure what we have, going by what I've been able to google they look like AquaTech 30-60s.They seem to be different going by the coverings.. And here is an attempted picture at the..substrate? [CaribSea FloraMax Planted Aquarium Substrate - Black] Here is the link to it. I know you guys said that corys need sand and I don't think this counts..but from what I've found they may do okay on this? Loaches too hopefully? http://www.petsmart....NotAvailInUS/No Also was wondering if loaches and corys are okay in the same tank? I was thinking maybe just one golden gourami as my little stand out guy and then some other fish that I can have a lot of. I was wanting swordtails but I don't think I can have many of them in there if I'm keeping the corys and loaches happy (I was hoping for 6 corys and 6 loaches, or more depending on what other fish and amount of those fish I get). If I were to still get swordtails I would want them to all be male cause, well, I like their sword tail. If I kept them in a big enough group and had no females around to fight for would they still fight? Since I'm thinking those probably won't work maybe like someone said, some female bettas? How many of those could I have with all the other stuff (not the swordtails, these are what I'd get instead)? I've tried using aqadvisor but I'm still not 100% on how to read it. If I'm reading it correctly and I'm correct on the type of filters I have then it didn't get angry with me until I got up to 10 albino corys, 10 kuhli loaches, 1 golden gourami, and 29 female bettas. This sounds really awesome but I'm fairly certain I must be reading it wrong  Some ideas on other fish that look nice in big groups would be nice and any responses to this are greatly appreciated. Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

If you are going to get loaches, get ones that stay small and don't get huge. Clown loaches will get huge and require at least a 6 foot tank, also they need to be in groups of 5 or more, the more the merrier. There are loaches that do stay small that are in the botia family. I would look up each one. I can list them here after I talk with one of the members on the botia group about what loaches would be suited for a 55 gallon. 

I have a 55 gallon tank with two clown loaches, but I plan to upgrade my tank to at least 300 gallons and get more clown loaches.

BTW: clown loaches are not by any means a beginner fish. They get sick easily, they are susceptible to ich and other diseases. They are sensitive to water conditions/changes. They are more of an intermediate/advanced fish because of their sensitivity to water conditions and medications, and their susceptibility to many diseases. They need a well established tank, meaning a very well cycled tank.

So I would stick to fish that are not too sensitive.


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Angelclown said:


> If you are going to get loaches, get ones that stay small and don't get huge. Clown loaches will get huge and require at least a 6 foot tank, also they need to be in groups of 5 or more, the more the merrier. There are loaches that do stay small that are in the botia family. I would look up each one. I can list them here after I talk with one of the members on the botia group about what loaches would be suited for a 55 gallon.
> 
> I have a 55 gallon tank with two clown loaches, but I plan to upgrade my tank to at least 300 gallons and get more clown loaches.
> 
> ...


Woopsies! Forgot to write Kuhli in there  So I can't have any kuhli loaches at all then since I'm a beginner?  Id like to have loaches and corys but if loaches aren't going to do so well in my tank then I guess..more corys! XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Kuhli loaches might be. I am not sure on that. Maybe someone else knows about them, as I know about clown loaches.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I have two kuhli loaches on my ten gallon with corys! They all get along very well! And this is my first community tank 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I have two kuhli loaches on my ten gallon with corys! They all get along very well! And this is my first community tank
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Glad to hear! Still not sure if the type of substrate I have will be okay for them though


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe I missed it but what substrate do you have? I


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Maybe I missed it but what substrate do you have? I
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 CaribSea FloraMax Planted Aquarium Substrate - Black from petsmart. I have a picture a few posts up of it in my hand but it's an awful picture, don't think you can really tell with it.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Found it! I have sand in my tank now and before that I had gravel. I was actually looking into that same substrate myself! It's like sand right? They'll probably love it because itll be easier to burrow in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Found it! I have sand in my tank now and before that I had gravel. I was actually looking into that same substrate myself! It's like sand right? They'll probably love it because itll be easier to burrow in!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 It's not tiny like sand, no.  Maybe after the tank clears up I can get a better picture.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Well they did fine in the tank when I had gravel too! So I don't see why there would be any problem! Just make sure they have hiding places!! Both of mine love to hide under my bubbling volcano


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninjouzata (Jan 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Well they did fine in the tank when I had gravel too! So I don't see why there would be any problem! Just make sure they have hiding places!! Both of mine love to hide under my bubbling volcano
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope so. I plan on giving them plenty of hiding places


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are some more fish you can add Black Tetras, Tiger Barbs, White Cloud Mountain Fish, Siamese Fighting Fish, Goldfish, Platies, Convict Cichlids these are really good collection fishes you can add to you new tank.


----------

